# Is there anyway I got this fucking bitch pregnant?



## swoleosis (Nov 11, 2018)

I had a one night stand about a month ago and the girl I had sex with calls me over to her house to talk. She goes into the bathroom and takes a hpt. She comes out telling me I got her pregnant. I have a girlfriend I fuck 3 or 4 times a week and we arent worried about her getting pregnant because we assumed I was sterile because our entire ten year relationship she only got pregnant once when I came off for 8 months over a year ago. For the past idk 2.5 years I've been blasting and cruising, NEVER came off and have been blasting for the past ten weeks 900mg sust 400mg tren Ace per week. Fucking my girlfriend never got her pregnant and I fucked this bitch once and I did? Is this possible or Is she lining me up?


----------



## dagambd (Nov 11, 2018)

You fucked her, there?s a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 11, 2018)

Definitely possible. The likelihood of it happening is fairly low but it is definitely possible. I'd say if there's any question whether it's yours or not you need a DNA test...but that's just my opinion


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 11, 2018)

My fuckin girl is gonna kill me. Ugh


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm lost. Idk wtf to do...


----------



## dagambd (Nov 11, 2018)

Would she lie about getting her pregnant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Nov 11, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> I'm lost. Idk wtf to do...



Gotta kill her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 11, 2018)

She told me she had her tubes tied and I know her. She would lie about getting pregnant but she took A HPT right in front of me


----------



## solidassears (Nov 11, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> She told me she had her tubes tied and I know her. She would lie about getting pregnant but she took A HPT right in front of me




Doesn't mean it's yours. Only one way to know; get a paternity test.only way you can know.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 11, 2018)

True, some women can be manipulative. We?ve all heard stories. You see her piss on the strip yourself? She was in bathroom right? She could have gotten a pregnant friend to piss on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm gonna surprise her with another one. It's just unreal me and my girl have struggled to get pregnant and time away from juice did the trick. Now I'm full cycle and she gets knocked.


----------



## charley (Nov 11, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Would she lie about getting her pregnant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





.. yes !!!     if she's a republican you can depend on it  ..


----------



## botamico (Nov 12, 2018)

You can't get your woman pregnant,  but then got a random chick pregnant; your woman is going to cut your dick and balls off, then go to a taxidermist to get it stuffed so she can put it on the wall.


----------



## botamico (Nov 12, 2018)

Open your relationship up, invite the side chick over, get everyone drunk, fuck both of them and make sure you bust in the side chick. Then go ,"Oops, how that shit happened?"


----------



## botamico (Nov 12, 2018)

At least you'll save the dick and balls.


----------



## botamico (Nov 12, 2018)

Or say you donated sperm and she tracked you down.  My bad, my wife is giving me ideas to save you.


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 12, 2018)

All everyone does on here is preach permanent infertility and here I am abusing juice and fertile. The world has a cruel sense of humor


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2018)

Just save yourself. You need a plan if the baby is yours. For all you know, it might be your woman with the fertility issues and not you.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 13, 2018)

Damn.  Rough spot to be in.

obvious answer is like you said, surprise her with another test and make her piss on it in front of you.  Obviously have the dna test.

its been a while,  how have you been man? (Besides this problem)


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 15, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> Damn.  Rough spot to be in.
> 
> obvious answer is like you said, surprise her with another test and make her piss on it in front of you.  Obviously have the dna test.
> 
> its been a while,  how have you been man? (Besides this problem)



I'm fucking huge. Which I don't get how this could happen I'm was on copious amounts of juice when she would have conceived. I'm 250 with abs and no legs. They just don't fuckin grow. I don't get it man. My current wife was married once before and constantly had abortions because she didn't want to have more then one kid and her ex would lie about cumming inside her and when I gave up juice for 8 months because I was away she conceived within two weeks of us having sex again. I refuse to believe her. There's is no this kid is mine. I'm going in for sperm analysis in 2 weeks.


----------



## Luxx (Nov 16, 2018)

Where are the pics?


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 16, 2018)

Of me or her?


----------



## Luxx (Nov 16, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> Of me or her?



Both


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2018)

Luxx said:


> Both




..


----------



## Luxx (Nov 16, 2018)

charley said:


> ..



Trying to be like everyone else here lol


----------



## dagambd (Nov 16, 2018)

Pics!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2018)

..  at this point of my life, my jizz is mostly dust..   ..


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 16, 2018)

How can I post pics from my phone on here?


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 16, 2018)

If u put up her info can you guys order 66 her?


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 16, 2018)

Ugh I


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> If u put up her info can you guys order 66 her?



WTF is 'order 66 her'  ??   & you young guys are supposed to be computer educated ..


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm not the one asking for pics of dudes


----------



## swoleosis (Nov 17, 2018)

The Pic in my avatar is from. Like 5 years ago so imagine that breath taking aesthetic but bigger


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> If u put up her info can you guys order 66 her?





 I don't care about your pics,, my question was 'what does 66 mean' ??


----------



## Luxx (Nov 17, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> The Pic in my avatar is from. Like 5 years ago so imagine that breath taking aesthetic but bigger



Dude pics of her...


----------



## charley (Nov 18, 2018)

swoleosis said:


> The Pic in my avatar is from. Like 5 years ago so imagine that breath taking aesthetic but bigger




Dude, help me out, I don't know what you're talking about..   who's pics? you? your preggie gf ?  current gf ??    give us some clues..


----------



## botamico (Nov 20, 2018)

The next time you go fuck another chick, either do anal or pull out and slap it in her mouth.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 20, 2018)

charley said:


> I don't care about your pics,, my question was 'what does 66 mean' ??



I think these monkeys meant 86. When used as a verb it means to get rid of something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I think these monkeys meant 86. When used as a verb it means to get rid of something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




  thx bro...   that makes sense,, kinda


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 23, 2018)

Put your dick in her?  Then yes.


----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Put your dick in her?  Then yes.



  =


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I think these monkeys meant 86. When used as a verb it means to get rid of something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



?Order 66? is a Star Wars reference, used and abused by instagram ?celebretard? Jason Genova


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2018)

CG said:


> ?Order 66? is a Star Wars reference, used and abused by instagram ?celebretard? Jason Genova



Meaning to have someone offed lol


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

This is why I only fuck them in the ass.


Bad move bra, vagina is more problems then it's worth. Hit the ass next time.


----------



## swoleosis (May 1, 2019)

Guess what she lied about the whole thing and was trying to extort me for abortion money


----------

